# [OT] pen drive/mp3 player & linux

## mysiar

Chciałbym coś takiego zakupić komuś na prezent

http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=59022641

Problem polega na tym, że nie mam pojecia jak coś takiego się obsługuje spod linuxa

Chodzi mi mianowicie o ładowanie mp3 

Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z takimi urządzonkami ?

Bardzo byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi i rady.

----------

## ath4r

cholera.. dokładnie za tyle samo kupilem moje 512  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365717.html

moze ten temat jakos ci pomoze.. aczkolwiek niewiem jak jest z odtwarzaczami mp3 (swojego nigdy nie podłączałem)

----------

## mysiar

nie bardzo, wiem, że z dostępem do dysku nie ma problemu, interesuje mnie wlasnie "obsluga" mp3

----------

## yemu

 *mysiar wrote:*   

> nie bardzo, wiem, że z dostępem do dysku nie ma problemu, interesuje mnie wlasnie "obsluga" mp3

 

nie za bardzo rozumiem o co ci chodzi z "obsluga" mp3...ja "obsluguje" mp3 ladujac je na dysk do jednego z katalogow i tyle.

potem w playerze w menu ustawia sie z ktorego katalogu ma odtwarzac muzyke. jest to troche upierdliwe, przynajmniej w mojej wersji odtwarzacza, bo trzeba wejsc az w trzy opcje po kolei.

automatycznie ladowane moga byc takze pliki z poziomu odtwarzacza w komputerze np. z amaroka. mozesz na przyklad przeslac swoja aktualna playliste do otwarzacza.

pozdro

y

----------

## _troll_

 *yemu wrote:*   

>  *mysiar wrote:*   nie bardzo, wiem, że z dostępem do dysku nie ma problemu, interesuje mnie wlasnie "obsluga" mp3 
> 
> nie za bardzo rozumiem o co ci chodzi z "obsluga" mp3...ja "obsluguje" mp3 ladujac je na dysk do jednego z katalogow i tyle.

 to jest tak.... linux obsluguje bardzo ladnie dyski flash -> z tym problemu nie ma (a przynajmniej nie widzialem ani jednego zgloszenia).

Istnieja jednak odtwarzacze, ktore nie sa 'zwyklymi odtwarzaczami mp3'. Najelpsze przyklady : iPod oraz iRiver (ten drugi da sie poprawic wymieniajac software; wiem, bo sam to przezylem  :Wink:  ) sa odtwarzaczami, ktore wymagaja dodatkowego programu ladujacego muzyke. Tak wiec - o ile linux poradzi sobie z transmisja, to nie ma programow dla niego i zwyczajnie to nie przejdzie.

Odtwarzacze pierwszej kategorii - czyli jak napisal yemu: zgrywamy na dysk flash piosenki i 'szafa gra' - pracuja w technologii UMS. Jesli ten odtwarzacz pracuje z nia -> bez problemu przegrasz sobie z linuxa piosenki po zamountowaniu urzadzenia. Jesli pracuje w tej drugiej (mniej przyjaznej userom innych systemow niz ms *).... no coz. Nie da rady  :Smile: 

PS. Dla iRivera wymienia sie software i przechodzi on ladnie w tryb UMS  :Smile:  A dla iPod'a podobno cos, gdzies juz chlopcy zkackowali..... niestety nie wiem na ile to dziala...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## keman

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Dla iRivera wymienia sie software i przechodzi on ladnie w tryb UMS  A dla iPod'a podobno cos, gdzies juz chlopcy zkackowali..... niestety nie wiem na ile to dziala...
> 
> 

 

iPod też naprawde bardzo ładnie działa  :Smile: 

Ja osobiście używam gtkpoda, ale amarok tez sobie radzi z jego obsluga, czy niezły plugin do konquerer'a, ipodslave  :Smile: 

To taki delikatnie mówiąc, lekki ot  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *keman wrote:*   

> To taki delikatnie mówiąc, lekki ot  

 hmmm.... dobrze wiedziec, ze nie ma juz problemow z obsluga!! thx.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ath4r

Jak wspominałem mam taki sam odtwarzacz (512mb) i:

```

pawel@Linux ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.13-rc4 (root@Linux) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP Tue Aug 2 20:51:41 CEST 2005

[.......]

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1019617 512-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1019617 512-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: unknown partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Linux pawel # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pendrive/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

Linux pawel # mount /dev/sdb /mnt/pendrive/

Linux pawel # cd /mnt/pendrive/

Linux pendrive # ls

Carlo Resoort vs. 4 Strings - Revelation.mp3

Jordan & Baker - Millions.mp3

Loving Loop - Wake Up Eternity.mp3

Peran - Wanna Have A Good Time 2005 (Radio Edit).mp3

Slinkee Minx - Carless Whisper.mp3

Spring Break - Shut Up (Extended Mix).mp3

Tune Up! - Cry (Short Club Mix).mp3

Tune Up - Forever Young (Club Mix).mp3

Uniting Nations - Out of Touch.mp3

Unknown 1.mp3

Vinylshakerz - One Night In Bangkok (Club Mix).mp3

Will Smith - Men In Black.mp3

Linux pendrive # 

```

jajo mam skonfigurowane tak jak przy pendrive (temat ktory podałem wczesniej) wiec raczej nie bedzie problemu z obsługą tego odtwarzacza pod linuxem  :Wink: 

----------

## mysiar

hej SaQuall

widziałem, że masz mptrójki po zamontowaniu odtwarzacza i mam jedno konkretne pytanie, czy jak wrzucisz jakieś dodatkowe pliki to po odmontowaniu odtwarzacz je widzi i je odtworzy ?

----------

## ath4r

```

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1019617 512-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1019617 512-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: unknown partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Linux / # mount /dev/sdb /mnt/pendrive/

Linux / # cd /mnt/pendrive/

Linux pendrive # ls

Carlo Resoort vs. 4 Strings - Revelation.mp3          Tune Up! - Cry (Short Club Mix).mp3

Jordan & Baker - Millions.mp3                         Tune Up - Forever Young (Club Mix).mp3

Loving Loop - Wake Up Eternity.mp3                    Uniting Nations - Out of Touch.mp3

Peran - Wanna Have A Good Time 2005 (Radio Edit).mp3  Unknown 1.mp3

Slinkee Minx - Carless Whisper.mp3                    Vinylshakerz - One Night In Bangkok (Club Mix).mp3

Spring Break - Shut Up (Extended Mix).mp3             Will Smith - Men In Black.mp3

Linux pendrive # rm Will\ Smith\ -\ Men\ In\ Black.mp3 

Linux pendrive # ls

Carlo Resoort vs. 4 Strings - Revelation.mp3          Tune Up! - Cry (Short Club Mix).mp3

Jordan & Baker - Millions.mp3                         Tune Up - Forever Young (Club Mix).mp3

Loving Loop - Wake Up Eternity.mp3                    Uniting Nations - Out of Touch.mp3

Peran - Wanna Have A Good Time 2005 (Radio Edit).mp3  Unknown 1.mp3

Slinkee Minx - Carless Whisper.mp3                    Vinylshakerz - One Night In Bangkok (Club Mix).mp3

Spring Break - Shut Up (Extended Mix).mp3

Linux pendrive # cp /home/dane/mp3/

Display all 751 possibilities? (y or n)

Linux pendrive # cp /home/dane/mp3/Bri

Brian Mcfadden - Real To Me.mp3            Britney Spears - Don't Hang Up.mp3         Britney Spears - Me Against The Music.mp3

Britney Spears - Baby one more time.mp3    Britney Spears - Everytime.mp3             Britney Spears - Toxic.mp3

Linux pendrive # cp /home/dane/mp3/Britney\ Spears\ -\ Toxic.mp3 .

Linux pendrive # ls

Britney Spears - Toxic.mp3                            Spring Break - Shut Up (Extended Mix).mp3

Carlo Resoort vs. 4 Strings - Revelation.mp3          Tune Up! - Cry (Short Club Mix).mp3

Jordan & Baker - Millions.mp3                         Tune Up - Forever Young (Club Mix).mp3

Loving Loop - Wake Up Eternity.mp3                    Uniting Nations - Out of Touch.mp3

Peran - Wanna Have A Good Time 2005 (Radio Edit).mp3  Unknown 1.mp3

Slinkee Minx - Carless Whisper.mp3                    Vinylshakerz - One Night In Bangkok (Club Mix).mp3

Linux pendrive # cd /

Linux / # umount /dev/sdb

Linux / # 

```

I Britney normalnie moge słuchac  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *SaQuall wrote:*   

> <ciach>
> 
> I Britney normalnie moge słuchac 

 chyba krotsze i szybsze byloby sakramentalne 'tak'  :Wink:  nie zasmiecajmy forum  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *Quote:*   

> Istnieja jednak odtwarzacze, ktore nie sa 'zwyklymi odtwarzaczami mp3'. Najelpsze przyklady : iPod oraz iRiver (ten drugi da sie poprawic wymieniajac software; wiem, bo sam to przezylem  ) sa odtwarzaczami, ktore wymagaja dodatkowego programu ladujacego muzyke. Tak wiec - o ile linux poradzi sobie z transmisja, to nie ma programow dla niego i zwyczajnie to nie przejdzie.
> 
> Odtwarzacze pierwszej kategorii - czyli jak napisal yemu: zgrywamy na dysk flash piosenki i 'szafa gra' - pracuja w technologii UMS. Jesli ten odtwarzacz pracuje z nia -> bez problemu przegrasz sobie z linuxa piosenki po zamountowaniu urzadzenia. Jesli pracuje w tej drugiej (mniej przyjaznej userom innych systemow niz ms *).... no coz. Nie da rady 
> 
> PS. Dla iRivera wymienia sie software i przechodzi on ladnie w tryb UMS  A dla iPod'a podobno cos, gdzies juz chlopcy zkackowali..... niestety nie wiem na ile to dziala...
> ...

 

No jest juz program ladnie obslugujacy Irivera z serii iFP przy oryginalnym software - nie UMS. Polecam to rozwiazanie bo przy UMS tracisz znacznie na predkosci (obsluguje tylko USB 1.1). Nawet jest ebuild 

```
emerge ifp-line
```

http://ifp-driver.sourceforge.net/

----------

## qermit

Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych wnętrznościami odtwarzaczy:

Większość dostępnych na rynku odtwarzaczy mp3 w swym wnętrzu posiada tylko 3 skomplikowane układy (panel lcd, pamięć flash i układu dekodującego). Układ dekodujący przeważnie pochodzi od firmy SIGMATEL producenta specjalizującego się w tej dziedzinie. Firma SIGMATEL produkuje również kostki przeznaczone do pen-driveów i usb-irda (mam takiego:). Wszystkim zainteresowanym możliwościami tych układów polecam stronę domową

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> No jest juz program ladnie obslugujacy Irivera z serii iFP przy oryginalnym software - nie UMS. Polecam to rozwiazanie bo przy UMS tracisz znacznie na predkosci (obsluguje tylko USB 1.1). Nawet jest ebuild 
> 
> ```
> emerge ifp-line
> ```
> ...

 1. swietna wiadomosc! wielkie dzieki!!

2. skad masz info o mniejszych mozliwosciach ums? mozna to gdzies znalezc?

:: edit :: dokopalem sie do informacji o tym, ze transfer w trybie UMS jest wolniejszy, ale nie ze poza 1.1 nie wychodzi... :: end ::

:: edit2 :: http://etomite.qballcow.nl/q53.html

96kb?!?!? rotfl?  :Smile:  :: end ::

:: edit3 :: ok.... wiec ja to widze tak

strona z cache'a google (lista dyskusyjna?)

gdzie mozna poczytac:

- albo szybsze transfery niz ten 96kb [nie-UMS]

- albo mozliwosc zgrania muzyki z powrotem do jakiegos pc z irivera [UMS]

chyba jednak wybiore mniej denerwujacy tryb ums - nie zgrywam tak czesto, by mi to przeszkadzalo, a i na wyzszych predkosciach mi w sumie srednio zalezy - kilka sekund moge poczekac  :Smile:  (nawet gdy jest ich 60). :: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

Przesadzilem w takim razie z tym spadkiem do 1.1 (nawet nie wiem gdzie o tym czytalem) ale roznica jest ogromna. 

Krotko i na temat o roznicach UMS <-> Org. firmware http://www.iriver-89x.prv.pl/

Jest dobre forum polskojezyczne o Iriverach - polecam link i tu jest post o predkosciach link

Ja poczekam az napisza lepszy firmware UMS - te sterowniki pod linuxa do oryginalnego firmware w niczym nie ustepuja tym spod windows. Jest nakladka (nawet kilka) wygodniejsza od IMM moim zdaniem - http://ifpgui.sourceforge.net

Edit:

Tak jeszcze odnosnie zgrywania z Irivera na PC - nigdy jeszcze tego nie robilem  :Smile:  a teraz nie mam jak sprawdzic ale z tego co widze pod iFP-GUI nie ma z tym problemu?...

 *Quote:*   

> A Linux GUI for the iRiver iFP flash portable player. This is a functional clone of the Windows version iRiver Manager. iFP-GUI supports upload/download, delete, rename, device status (like battery status, etc.), tuner, and playlist uploads

 

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> Edit:
> 
> Tak jeszcze odnosnie zgrywania z Irivera na PC - nigdy jeszcze tego nie robilem  a teraz nie mam jak sprawdzic ale z tego co widze pod iFP-GUI nie ma z tym problemu?...
> 
>  *Quote:*   A Linux GUI for the iRiver iFP flash portable player. This is a functional clone of the Windows version iRiver Manager. iFP-GUI supports upload/download, delete, rename, device status (like battery status, etc.), tuner, and playlist uploads 

 z linka, ktory podeslalem:

 *ktos... wrote:*   

> The UMS firmware doesn't allow you to record with more than 96kb/s.
> 
> The Manager firmware doesn't allow you to download music from your player back to your PC.

 dokladnie taka sama informacje otrzymalem przegladajac komentarze dotyczace irivera (nie pamietam, ktorego modelu...) na oficjalnej stronie www.iriver.pl -> a jesli blokuje firmware po stronie urzadzenia to nie ma znaczenia co potrafi gui, skoro player i tak Ci na to nie pozwoli.

:: edit :: tylko chcialem zaznaczyc, ze nie wiem czy zgrywanie plikow muzyki na komputer blokuje player, czy windziany/macowy soft od irivera.... to jest dobre pytanie  :Smile:  :: end ::

co do przenoszenia muzyki to zdarza mi sie wziasc z pracy / uczelni jakis kawalek po to, by potem sobie na stacjonarnego kompa w domciu zgrac  :Smile:  . wole miec te mozliwosc  :Wink: 

a zgadzam sie w zupelnosci w jednym : mogliby ten firmware poprawic  :Wink: ))

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

Sprawdzilem  :Smile:  mozna zgrywac bez problemu do PC. Mam dokladnie to oprogramowanie w Iriver iFP 790 iFP-790/795/799 Firmware V1.30(EU) Moze ze uwagi o problemach z transferem do PC dotyczyly poprzednich wersji?

pozdrawiamLast edited by endel on Wed Aug 10, 2005 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> Sprawdzilem  mozna zgrywac bez problemu do PC. Mam dokladnie to oprogramowanie w Iriver iFP 790 iFP-790/795/799 Firmware V1.30(EU) Moze ze uwagi o problemach z transferem do PC dotyczyly poprzednich wersji - 1.28 i wczesniejszych?

 interesujace.... probowales jedynie z klientem spod linuxa, czy takze spod windows/mac osx?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Sprawdzilem  mozna zgrywac bez problemu do PC. Mam dokladnie to oprogramowanie w Iriver iFP 790 iFP-790/795/799 Firmware V1.30(EU) Moze ze uwagi o problemach z transferem do PC dotyczyly poprzednich wersji - 1.28 i wczesniejszych? interesujace.... probowales jedynie z klientem spod linuxa, czy takze spod windows/mac osx?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

No mialem akurat pod reka win2003 - sprawdzilem i tu sie nie da - wiec ograniczenie dotyczy jednak software. Co ciekawe w windowsowym IMM (Iriver Music Manager) jest opcja "iFP -> PC upload" ale po jej nacisnieciu dostaje komunikat "you can not upload an audio file" - przy probie uploadu dokladnie tego samego pliku co pod Linuxem - zeby nie bylo watpliwosci  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> No mialem akurat pod reka win2003 - sprawdzilem i tu sie nie da - wiec ograniczenie dotyczy jednak software. Co ciekawe w windowsowym IMM (Iriver Music Manager) jest opcja "iFP -> PC upload" ale po jej nacisnieciu dostaje komunikat "you can not upload an audio file" - przy probie uploadu dokladnie tego samego pliku co pod Linuxem - zeby nie bylo watpliwosci 

 czyli ograniczenie po stronie software'u klienta.... ROTFL! przeciez to paranoja???  :Smile: )) jakbym taki soft w robocie pisal, to by mi podziekowali bardzo szybko  :Smile: )))) widac rynek 'zachodni' (ms itp.) jest do przodu w stosunku do nas... do przodu o glupote usera  :Smile: )))

ok - endel, przekonales mnie. jesli moge bez problemu uploadowac z playera do pc to transfer ma znaczenie  :Smile: ))) wielkie dzieki za sprawdzenie!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

bardzo ladne gui dla irivera : ifp_gui

homesite: http://ifpgui.sourceforge.net/

ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95978 (musialem podlubac  :Wink:  )

dla libifp jeszcze zrobie, wiec mozna na bugsach szukac. moze cos jeszcze... ?  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> bardzo ladne gui dla irivera : ifp_gui
> 
> homesite: http://ifpgui.sourceforge.net/
> 
> ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95978 (musialem podlubac  )
> ...

 

Hehe, wiedzialem ze jak Cie przekonam do linuxowych driverow to zaraz jakis ebuild powstanie  :Wink:  Mi tez ifp_gui najbardziej przypadlo do gustu. Pojawia mi sie taki blad przy emerge ifp-gui 

```

* Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/app-misc/ifp-gui/files/ifp-gui-0.8.5-doxyfile_fixes.patch

 *   ( ifp-gui-0.8.5-doxyfile_fixes.patch )

!!! ERROR: app-misc/ifp-gui-0.8.5 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 217, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *endel wrote:*   

> Hehe, wiedzialem ze jak Cie przekonam do linuxowych driverow to zaraz jakis ebuild powstanie  

 to takie 'naturalne'  :Wink: )))

 *endel wrote:*   

> Mi tez ifp_gui najbardziej przypadlo do gustu. Pojawia mi sie taki blad przy emerge ifp-gui 
> 
> ```
> 
> * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> ...

 na stronie bugsow umiescilem takze latke - sciagnij ja i umiesc w katalogu files, w katalogu ifp-gui

:: edit ::

no to update zarowno latki, jak i pliku ebuild - jesli juz zainstalowales i dziala, to ten ebuild nie da Ci praktycznie nic nowego. jedynie fixy pododawalem.

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## endel

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *endel wrote:*   Hehe, wiedzialem ze jak Cie przekonam do linuxowych driverow to zaraz jakis ebuild powstanie   to takie 'naturalne' )))
> 
>  *endel wrote:*   Mi tez ifp_gui najbardziej przypadlo do gustu. Pojawia mi sie taki blad przy emerge ifp-gui 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK, dziala - dzieki. W niewlasciwe miejsce wrzucilem tego patcha. Wiem ze ebuild nie da nic nowego - ale dobrze ze jest...

pozdrawiam

----------

